# my mice



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

some pics for Sizzlea89

these are my friendly mice




























these are my black and white patchys




























and this is your (now pregnant) girls and the patchy boy i choose to be the daddy























































il get pics of my patchy boys and the rest of my pets up soon


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

i like the patcy one with the white head then a star then white spot in back 8D


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Aww thank you! I take it the girls have all settled in then  I do miss Hugo something rotten haha!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I like the one that looks kinda like a skunk. I had one when I was little like that with a perfect white stripe all the way down his back.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

firestarter said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

They look so fluffy haha


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> firestarter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


that one is called trouble lol


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Perfect name :thumbuo


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha it really is the perfect name!


----------

